# Arthur Kantemirov Photography



## Deathender (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello, my name is Arthur and I have been doing photography for quite some time, but I can't seem to think of where to go with it next.

These are some pictures I took of people, I would love any critique or comments from fellow photographers.

Thank you.

Here are a few links to my pages:
http://www.KantemirovPhotography.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/deathender/
https://www.facebook.com/Deathender

A few shots:


----------



## Deathender (Oct 20, 2013)

Had a few new images since my last post that I would like to share.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 21, 2013)

there are too many photos here to be able to give a constructive critique.
that's just me, maybe someone feel different.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 21, 2013)

A few of those are amazing.


----------



## maknation (Oct 30, 2013)

Interested in fashion photography?


----------

